# Nymph rig / Provo bounce



## Fishing31

I have been using the "Provo Bounce" nymph rig for a while now and am wondering if it really makes a difference. I don't seem to catch anymore fish than I did before with the split shot above the flies. Anyone have an opinion. It takes more time to change flies at least when the tippit is shorter, which seems to work best. I would be interested in ideas or observations.


----------



## ScottyP

Don't fish it exclusively but rather use it as a tool in your arsenal. It is a good way to fish deep and fast water because you can use more weight. Also, you have to make sure the amount of weight and placement of the indicator are right for the water you are fishing.


----------



## flyguy7

I can tell you if you are fishing a river with decent depth, a firm bottom, and a pretty high gradient, there is no easier way to vacuum fish out of a run. Thats why I use it almost 90% of the time when guiding river such as the middle, lower, and weber. It takes the learning curve out of nymphing. It slows the flies down to a speed that you cannot acheive with even the most perfect mending. Also, because the flies are not attached to the main line (rather tag droppers) you can fish it on a tight line and still get a natural, dead drift. Just be sure to use heavier tippet than normal ( I usually use 4X, even on size 20-22 midges and baetis nymphs) and make sure you are fishing unweighted flies. Glass beads work fine but no brass or tungsten beads or lead weighted flies. 

One more thing- be sure to use a VERY buoyant indicator. My favorite is the balloon. You guys can knock balloons all you want but there is no better indicator for using on the bounce. The new Thingamabobbers (large size) work ok, but they are a little more wind resistant to cast and aren't quite as sensitive. Just remember to keep your balloons small (about the size of a quater is perfect), and trim off the excess from the knot in the balloon cause it just adds wind resistance, hindering casting ability.


----------



## cheech

I have been messing with czech/polish nymphing. THAT, my friend, is going from a normal vacuum to a Dyson industrial strength air sucker! Lots of lead and tungsten, and no indicator.


----------



## Fishing31

Thanks Gentlemen, great information. I am going to make some changes. Interesting Cheech, I made some new strike indicators and left them home. Using the Provo Bounce I don't think that I missed many more strikes than when I was using an indicator. I think I was more intent and focusing better. Like when I first started using nymphs I just watched the end of the line.


----------



## Ducks-til-I-DIE

Can someone tell me what the Provo bounce is and how to set it up.


----------



## Fishing31

Tie a tippet on leaving both tag ends. One about 4-6 inches and the other 16 inches. On the short tag you tie your upper fly. Then tie another tippet onto the longer tag. Leave a 4-6 inch tag and I leave about 1 foot long tag. Tie a knot in the end of the long tag and place the split shot above the knot. So what you end up with is the split shot on the end of the leader and your upper fly and trailer fly on tag ends. You can experiment with the lengths. And you can see from the other posts the way it should work.


----------



## Tyson

Fishing31 said:


> I have been using the "Provo Bounce" nymph rig for a while now and am wondering if it really makes a difference. I don't seem to catch anymore fish than I did before with the split shot above the flies. Anyone have an opinion. It takes more time to change flies at least when the tippit is shorter, which seems to work best. I would be interested in ideas or observations.


I think the bounce is a great way to go for the Provo. I have friends that prefer other set ups and do fine without it. It all depends on the parts of the river you want to fish. Sometimes I will struggle on a hole and my buddy will clean up. When we hit the faster water it is usually the other way around.

There is a way to make changing droppers quick and easy when using the bounce rig: 
Taper the main leader to 10 or 8 lb Maxima leader and tie bloodknots where you want the droppers to be (trim off all tags). Then cut pieces of 6 lb Maxima or 3x tippet at around 6 inches. Tie perfection loops on the end, then you can pull the fly end through the loop around the main leader and cinch it down against the main leader, above one of the bloodknots. Slide it down so it rests right on the knot. You can easily loosen it using the point of a hook and swap droppers all day. If one of the flies snags you should only lose the dropper and the rest of the rig stays intact.
Hope that makes sense.

Tyson


----------



## Fishing31

Thanks, I can picture that fine. Good instructions. I will try it.


----------

